# Itagaki has a new game....



## Death Certificate (Mar 13, 2014)

For mobiles
[YOUTUBE]YINF1THAitc[/YOUTUBE]



> World famous for"Ninja Gaiden series", "Dead or Alive series".
> Itagaki Tomonobu participated in the planning!
> 
> The completely new breakout!
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2014)

The hell happened to Devils Third?


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 13, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> The hell happened to Devils Third?



Devlopment hell at the moment, since Itagaki hasn't said about the game since he bought the rights from THQ


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2014)

Man should've never left Techno, he'd still be making quality games and Ninja Gaiden wouldn't have gone to shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2014)

Death Certificate said:


> Devlopment hell at the moment, since Itagaki hasn't said about the game since he bought the rights from THQ



Actually, the last time we heard about it was that it was 80% complete and that he'd definitely put it out this year.



Calm your tits, it's coming.


----------



## Death Certificate (Mar 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually, the last time we heard about it was that it was 80% complete and that he'd definitely put it out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Calm your tits, it's coming.



Alright I'll chill, although it's to be calm with japanese companies and moblies games.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 13, 2014)

> Most beautiful!!!!!
> Most exciting!!!!!!



Wow.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 28, 2014)

Speak of the Devil('s third)


----------

